# Sleeping



## southcoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi everyone, next Friday we are collecting our first Vizsla pup! One thing that I am looking for advice on is upstairs vs downstairs sleeping/general living. We have designated him a great space downstairs that will be just for him. However, given that Vizsla’s are dubbed the ‘Velcro-dog’ my worry is that he will find it stressful to be kept away from us at night? (I don’t mind him sleeping in our room per se, but he will not be allowed upstairs when we are not in the house - we will have a stair gate in place - and I don’t want to confuse him about where he can/can’t go). I am keen to hear the general consensus on this?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No worries. That has been my normal arrangement for many, many years.
Finn, my 7 month old, sleeps downstairs in the living room. Our bedroom is upstairs. Prior to Finn, my two girls, Gunnr, and Tika, were the same arrangement. Prior to them, I had two boys, Slikcut and Rush. Same thing.
In the first few weeks I slept downstairs with them, and just reassured them that someone was there when they got anxious. A gentle tap on the crate, and a soft voice and they settled in. Some whined and cried more than others, but after a week or so they were okay with it. They didn't love it, but they could deal with it.
I don't allow my dogs on the furniture, or in the bed.|
It always took about two years before the dogs could safely be left out on their own, without risk of damage to furnishings, but eventually they all had the run of the house, except the bedroom.
You may want to consider a crate for your new puppy. They can be pretty "active" when puppies, and really should be contained if they are not supervised. It's also a space that is just for them.
They need lots of sleep as puppies, and as dogs in general, and can sleep just as well, probably better, in a quiet crate.
All of my dogs have repected barriers, even though they could easily jump over them. once conditioned, a baby gate should be fine.
Be careful with the term "velcro". They do like their people, and insist on being in the middle of everything, but they can also take off in a field. Some, are not always so "velcro" in this situation. 
Get ready for some fun.


----------

